# First fattie, first post!!! With Q-View!!!



## tx_smoker (Jun 21, 2008)

I smoked my first fattie today. I used mostly hickory, but threw in some good mesquite slivers to. I used bacon and sharp cheddar cheese. I cooked it at 225 and pulled it at internal temp of 165. I also smoked 4 jalapeños  stuffed with my wifes special cream cheese mixture, then wrapped them in bacon.


----------



## tx_smoker (Jun 21, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 21, 2008)

Fine lookin vittles yall whooped up there!


----------



## erain (Jun 21, 2008)

great lookin smoke!!! fatties forever!!!


----------



## krusher (Jun 21, 2008)

lookin good man!!  those fatties are sure good.  I made some last night for the first time and was shocked at how good they are.


----------



## nick (Jun 22, 2008)

*Awesome job on the fattie and ABT's.  Looks like a pro did it!*


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job on the fatties and the abts...more abts next time huh? I bet those were gone in 60 seconds...


----------



## tx_smoker (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, and nice comments!!! The fattie was one of the best tasting things me or my wife has ever had!!!!! We will be doing more of those SOON, that for sure. Ill make sure and post pics as well. We also did our first pork butt last weekend, and I managed to snap a few shots of the 6 pound chuck of meat!

T X


----------



## ronp (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job!


----------

